# BB's Foaling Thread FILLY!!! NEW Pics FINALLY!



## Quester (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, I am new here, I have followed the forums for a long time, and have even been a member for awhile but have never posted lol. I have a maiden mare, she is a 30.5", four year old Buckeroo G-daughter.




She was put with the stud in heat, a covering was witnessed, and no other heat cycle was noticed...now of course that doesn't mean it didn't happen!



IF she really did take that first time, then today, around this time is her due date. I was just curious what others think. I THOUGHT she was really dropping a little while back, but she has been shedding like crazy and the more she sheds the more I realize she isn't as dropped as I thought and that a lot of what I thought was tummy dropping, was hair. Haha! She had NO bag up until about 3 weeks ago, then started to develope one. The weird thing is, the photos I took of her bag today is NOT how it has been looking, even looked fuller before the pic was taken. She was hyper today and ran all over the pasture, bucking even, and when I pulled her in for pics her udder was "gone"...is this something anyone else has experienced?? I will attach a photo of her bag from a week or so ago and todays and you will see what I mean. Her "little miss" has always been kind of puffy and loose looking to me...so not sure what is going on there either. She is cranky about being touched around her belly etc and won't let me get anything for a milk test, even if she had something to test. So, you think soon? Or still time? I understand maiden's don't always look so "dropped" since their tummies are still firm from never having had a foal yet? Does this tend to be true? I have her under a cam just so I can keep a good eye on her but I am just curious. Please excuse the bad pics...she really is a nice mare when she isn't fuzzy, tied funny and pregnant lol.

*** I know the bag pics are dif angles, BUT the one on the TOP was from a few weeks ago, the one on the BOTTOM was from today. Notice how the one from today, it looks shriveled and wrinkly compared to the one a few weeks back looks plump? She was not so dry looking before she went bonkers in the paddock...??? Do certain things like weather, exercise etc affect the bag? ***


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 9, 2012)

hi and welcome,,,she sure does look prego to me its normal for them to take about 3 to 6 or 7 weeks to fill there udders up

have you got any photos of her not prego.....................


----------



## Quester (Mar 9, 2012)

Just a couple that were taken last year I think. I have only had her for a few months and she is suppose to be at the end. Photos courtesy High Meadow Miniatures...well wait, I can't figure out how to attach pics...the first time I posted had an attachment option but now I am not seeing it in the reply?...?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi and Welcome



Let me start by saying how gorgeous your girl is, and how she looks very much pregnant. How long have you had her and as Jenny says, could we see a picture of her not preggo or when you bought her if it was months ago.

A maiden mare can (and will) do whatever she feels as they have rarely read "the foaling manual" Their udders do go down during the day after exercise so don't worry about that but be warned that some maidens will form an udder after foaling so don't rely only on that only. Her Hooha looks very puffy, did she look like that a few weeks ago? Can you get her cam on line so we can help you watch her?

Renee from Italy


----------



## Quester (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, thanks for the compliments. Yes that is her, and no she isn't bred to the cremello but the grulla pinto, sorry, I am a dun fanatic so that is really why I bought her, hoping for a dun filly in any shade. I know she IS pregnant...I guess I am just trying to guess how far along now lol. And yes, I also had noticed her teats were pointing down and had good space lol so that is good.



Her due date was estimated by the first set of coverings seen and put on a 335 day time frame...so if that is correct, today would be day 336 BUT as we have been discussing, she may have snuck in another cycle later that wasn't noticed. Her "little miss" has always been puffier and softer looking since I have had her than a lot I see, I do know it made a change recently as it peeled a layer of old skin from stretching. I haven't given up, lol it is just one of those things where when you have to be on alert for so many days and you aren't sure when the time is coming...gets tiring hehe. For those who have asked her barn cam is not through marestare. I happened to be married to a computer tech/genius really, who set up our own network and service without the high fees...BUT it runs off of the property owners internet (we board our horses unfortunately) and we can't have a lot of outside watchers or it will bog down his internet as his net service isn't the greatest. I will try to post another pic of her, but if you would like to see who she is bred to, visit the High Meadow Miniatures web site and look up Hot Rod as I really don't like swiping photos from others sites.



The buckskin is HER sire, so will be foals grand-dad.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I know how tiring it can be, until last year I pasture bred and foaling season seemed to go on forever. I used to have 5 mares foaling and it was a nightmare of sleepless nights.





Lets hope she goes soon


----------



## Quester (Mar 10, 2012)

Eagle, it is nice to know I am not alone in my tiredness...though I shouldn't be happy others suffer too...lol. But it is such a fun way to suffer! LOL. The breeder is confident that she should be due around now, at the latest a cycle behind which would mean she had another 3-4 weeks but we will see. I am so excited...that sounds like such a long wait.



Here's a snapshot take of her this morn with the marecam when I checked in, just kicking back, relaxing.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 10, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Thanks for the update. I know how tiring it can be, until last year I pasture bred and foaling season seemed to go on forever. I used to have 5 mares foaling and it was a nightmare of sleepless nights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tired? We get tired? I knew there was a reason for some of the stuff that has been going on with me....and I already have my foals. It is a lot of work being second mom to them and mom to the herd. One day this week I was typing at work and suddenly jerked



reallizing I had been asleep



looked at the screen and this is what it looked like: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




:frusty



:frusty



:frusty I am also battling staying awake driving home.





Welcome to the board Quester. Looking forward to watching your pretty mare's progess.



:ThumbUpShe is nice. She gets 4 thumbs up!


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 10, 2012)

Very pretty girl. Cant wait to see her baby.

My mare who was a maiden last yr was covered and stayed in season for about 10 days and then nothing till about 6 wks later I noticed that she was hanging by the stallion so checked her over and he had been covering her but it was only for about 2 days so I made a note but worked off the first date. So she didnt even look remotely close on her first date so then decided to off the next date and she foaled one wk before her 2nd date and this foal was not over cooked it was a little bag of bones filly so it looks like her 2 day sneaky rondevu was the one that got her caught.

You just cant trust these ladies. They write a new rule book every yr


----------



## Quester (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments, and yes, they certainly do things their way don't they. If she were not a maiden mare I would say she is not ready, being a maiden mare, I just feel like she could have it tomorrow and say "In your face, I'm a maiden! Take that!"


----------



## Quester (Mar 13, 2012)

As some of you may know, BB came down with Rhino last week. It was a combination of dropping the ball on multiple peoples ends... Owners taking horses to public areans not vaccinated, property owner not alerting other boarders there was an outbreak, assuming she had been vaccinated, etc etc. In the end, the deed is done and must be dealt with. She is doing okay, has not aborted, has not had a fever, does have a cough, is on day 4, eating, drinking, minimal runny nose...but she use to lay down ALL the time and sleep and rest, she has not laid down at all since she has been ill...do they lay down less towards the end of pregnancy these little guys? Or does Rhino make it harder to get good air if you are laying down, anyone have any ideas or thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 13, 2012)

Targetsmom is the best one to talk to about rhino. I have only had one mare with it so not much experience. I would think the not laying down is cos she is close to foal.

I am sending prayers that all goes well.


----------



## Quester (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, this is what my vet told me originally: He said if it was the strain of rhino that causes abortion (when it crosses through to the foal via the umbilical chord), nothing could be done and usually they abort within 2-3 days, stillborn regardless of how far along. She is on day 4 so hopefully that is a good thing that she does NOT have that strain. He said if it is another strain, that keeping her stress level low and fever down would prevent a stress related abortion. Thus far she only had a slight fever of 102.2 and by the time I got back from the vet with the meds it was back down to normal and hasn't gone above 100-101, checking it three times a day, he doesn't want me to medicate her for fever unless it is present. She does have the cough and runny nose but is still on feed. The other horses, even some on day 4 like her have had it a lot worse so hopefully my many prayers are being answered. I actually just thought that exact thing today, what I need to do to prevent foal from catching it if it is born and still present in mom. Left a message with vet and hope to hear soon. I actually hope she holds off on foaling for a bit until it clears the air more... He also said it is possible it isn't even a rhino strain but some other "cold/flu" like bug that will run its course.


----------



## Wings (Mar 13, 2012)

My thoughts are with you



Nothing worse then an ill mare infoal and I hope she recovers well.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 13, 2012)

So sorry! I am praying for your mare and foal


----------



## Quester (Mar 14, 2012)

Photos of progression of bag, dramatic change from yesterday to today, take pics about same time daily. Doesn't look dropped yet though to me...Whatcha all think?


----------



## cassie (Mar 14, 2012)

how is BB and her little one doing now? I hope they are both ok... how exhausting for you





praying for you both!

WOW I would watch her like a hawk! her teats are already septerated! so she could go anytime! glad she is doing ok!


----------



## Quester (Mar 14, 2012)

Cassie, I hope they are both okay, Momma is still coughing and I still need to find out from the vet what to do for kid if they come now with her still sick...I hope she holds out a little longer until this rhino blows out a little around the barn...We will see what the vet says tomorrow and I will keep you all posted, her bag changed a lot from yesterday to today...



But she doesn't look dropped...her "little miss" is soft, puffy and stretched but has been for weeks...She is sort of off her feed but that rhino will do that too, she won't lay down and she use to a LOT and sleep for LONG periods of time...but I think when she lays right now she has coughing fits so I think it is more for that reason than close to foaling...I guess we will see...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2012)

Quester I am sorry I don't know your name, Your mare looks very close to foaling to me so I would not leave her for 1 minute alone. Are you or someone sleeping over at the barn? Can you post a photo of her from behind to see the position of the foal and a photo of her hooha?

Thanks Renee


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 14, 2012)

I must say she is looking VERY close I would be keeping a close eye on her


----------



## MeganH (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes I agree! She looks very close!! Keep a close eye on her and I hope she gets better!


----------



## Quester (Mar 14, 2012)

Right now her "little miss" and belly from behind still look exactly like my very first pics, I have been comparing pics daily, her rear has been soft and puffy and long for weeks...I don't feel like her belly has dropped or changed the only dif I have seen is in her bag...and unfortunately her attitude is different but her symptoms can be that of being ready to deliver OR having an illness...bah! I am going to TRY and get a milk test on her today, I watch her like a hawk, she is on cam and I watch it all day and all night plus I am at the barn 2-3 times a day right now and LOTS of others too watching her at the barn. By the way, my name is Liz lol...I need to chage my forum name, that was never suppose to be it but it is a long story lol.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 14, 2012)

Those foal can drop into position very quickly especially once everything else is in place.


----------



## Quester (Mar 14, 2012)

I tooks some new pics today, her bag is even fuller than yesterday and her little miss is pretty much hanging open... I don't think it will be long. Will post the new pics soon.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 14, 2012)

Very exciting another baby on route


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2012)

Hurry up with the pics


----------



## Quester (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay, here are the pics lol. The one of her bag, was from this morning, it was SO full...I tried to express some milk with NO luck, so she actually isn't as full as she was_* before*_ the pic because she was crabby about it and sucked it up some...but I put a thumbnail of yesterdays pic and you can still see it has changed, it is almost straight across from teat to teat today and yesterday she had more of a peak between the two. Her belly from side and back looks the same to me as the first photos on her thread, her bum is very lose, you can see how the lip on one side is hanging out, in fact, you can't tell in the pic but it was almost folding over the other side. Inside is not scarlet but it is darker than her usual very light, almost white-pink color.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2012)

wow she looks like she will drop any minute now. Mares with rhino often have red bag births so be prepared for that, it is important that cut the sac if it is red and pull the foal out within minutes. Have you spoken to the vet yet about treating the foal?

Thanks for the pics and keep us updated cos we will be on the edge of our seats waiting.


----------



## Quester (Mar 14, 2012)

Still waiting to hear from vet, he doesn't feel it will be a red bag at this point due to rhino as usually if they are going to have the placental seperation it is sooner in the illness, BUT, we are still prepared for it just in case. My guess is it will be within the next 12-48 hours.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow! She does look like she could drop any minute!! Prayers for a safe foaling!

Ladies- how is the coloring in her vulva? Is that a good shade for foaling?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2012)

Liz I can't remember if I asked whether you are testing her milk or not?


----------



## Quester (Mar 14, 2012)

MeganH, from what I understand the vulva is not the best sign to go by...in other words many get dark before foaling but some do not. It is darker than her "normal" color but not dark red. Eagle, I have tried to test her milk, but try as I may, as full as she looks I can't get anything out and she hates me trying...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2012)

o.k thanks


----------



## Quester (Mar 14, 2012)

Is there some special technique to milking a mare? I know how to milk my goats but this is a different story lol.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2012)

I would imagine that you will get milk as soon as she has some, I only need light pressure on my mares and the milk comes out when they are ready to foal. what strips are you using?


----------



## Quester (Mar 14, 2012)

I bought ones that read the pH and calcium...but haven't been able to use them yet.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2012)

I find Foal-Time strips the best cos they only need 1 drop of milk, I would be useless at mixing. Lol


----------



## Quester (Mar 14, 2012)

And that milk can come in mintues before foaling with maiden? Like I should still possibly camp out the next few nights? Or wait until milk is present?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2012)

I personally would be camping out, these maiden mares haven't read the book, some do get milk after foaling. Mini maidens really shouldn't foal alone plus what she is going through on top just would be too risky.


----------



## Quester (Mar 14, 2012)

Never heard from vet today, grrrr. Hate that. She was still the same this late afternoon/eve. Bag same etc etc. Saw one pooh that was not a cow pie but a big blob without apple form which is VERY unusual for her. Temperature is right around 99.9 (taking to keep on top of possible fever) still coughing, no fever, seems a little more perky.


----------



## Quester (Mar 14, 2012)

Can anyone on here watch my mare for me for a few hours?? I can be there right quick if I have to be but I have to be away from my computer for a bit. If you can let me know and I can give you access.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

I can watch now Liz, you can email me

[email protected]


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

how is she today Liz? any changes or better still any foal? LOL


----------



## Quester (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi guys. My cam does not stream through the public, we own our own address so if someone wants to watch they have to be added and given a account name and password. I need a few people who can help me watch her, especially at night...any night owls or people that are awake when we are asleep over here in Utah? My hubby is out of town for the next three days and I have nobody to leave my kids with so I really can't camp out at night with them, it is way too cold and they are way too young. I have her on cam next to my bed all night and even have a motion alarm on that sends me a beep when she makes large enough moves but I would like some extra eyes. Let me know if you think you could help me at night, I can't overload the server with too many watchers or it can slow the connection. I haven't had a chance to see her in person yet this morning but on cam she is VERY quiet, stands a LOT, actually finally laid down this morn for a short time, she hasn't laid down for days due to her cough. Picking at her hay a little here and there...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Liz, I can watch her for you at night as I am in Italy. Are you the on the same time zone as Arizona?


----------



## Quester (Mar 15, 2012)

I think we are on the same timezone. I will email you info in a bit.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

Diane who would be on the same time as Liz? I am trying to work out the time difference from Utah to Italy


----------



## MeganH (Mar 15, 2012)

Google says it is 12:40pm in Utah and 7:40pm in Italy

I am in the same time zone as Diane so I don't think I am much help with watching at night.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 15, 2012)

I can offer but tomorrow I have to bring the jeep for new front brakes and then some shopping so I am of no use tomorrow but not going anywhere Saturday and at home till 1pm Sunday. Home again all day Monday then kids are back to school so around in the morning which is your night time.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks girls, I think Cassie could cover early night if she is free and then I can take over at about 12.30am.


----------



## Quester (Mar 15, 2012)

So you hear so much about how mares get antsy etc before possible labor...does anyone have the opposite? Mares that pretty much do NOTHING before they go into labor? My mare I had before, she was a Rocky Mountain, she showed NO signs ever, physical or mental before she would foal, she would just plop them out so she wasn't a good educator for me. My mare has pretty much done nothing but stand as still as a statue in her preferred corner almost ALL day long now...a few nibbles and drinks but mostly still as a tree standing.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

They usually do some "out of the norm" stuff the day of foaling, it could just be stand in a different place. Minis aren't as dramatic as their bigger cousins and I have had plenty just drop and plop out the foal.


----------



## Quester (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL I don't necessarily think there is anything wrong, I just hoped it meant she was really close hehe. She use to lay down ALL the time, for very long periods of time, never flat out though. Right around the time she got sick she quit, I don't know if it was coincidence or if the illness was making her cough too much when she was laying down. I saw her laying down this morning for the first time in days, my cam takes a pic every 30 seconds and downloads to our hard drive so I can go back and watch the whole day and night so for sure I know she didn't lay down at all for days...so either she feels like she can as her illness is leaving or something else. Maybe foal is too uncomfy to lay on right now, it was just a big change for her, since she was laying down so much then laying down not at all. I hope she goes soon because I am tired and need some rest lol. Wish I could do a milk test...lol oh well.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Any of the "rules" - in my experience anyway - get tossed right out the window with Rhino. I found a dead foal in a stall 15 minutes after checking the mare and had 6 phone messages from mare stare watchers all saying "your mare just foaled". NO ONE said -" watch your mare - she looks like she might foal any time" or "your mare is going into labor". I was only a few feet away all the time. This actually happened twice, only the second time no one called at all.

I wish you much better luck.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

Most mares stop laying down a night or two before foaling, of course there are a few exceptions like Amanda's mare. lol


----------



## Quester (Mar 15, 2012)

Targetsmom, I spoke to my vet about this as you kind of mentioned it earlier. He said that the rhino that causes abortion in late term mares does cause a very abrubt abortion of a still born foal. No real signs. He said it is usually within the first 2-3 days and over very quickly, almost more like a bowel movement than a delivery. Kind of why it is called an abortion storm on farms because the mares will just all quickly dump out foals quickly and sometimes all at the same time. She is on day 6 now so we are assuming it was a different strain of rhino BUT of course we are not out of the woods until a healthy foal is on the ground. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 15, 2012)

I am off to bed now, I will pull bb up as soon as I wake. Night night


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 15, 2012)

Quester said:


> Targetsmom, I spoke to my vet about this as you kind of mentioned it earlier. He said that the rhino that causes abortion in late term mares does cause a very abrubt abortion of a still born foal. No real signs. He said it is usually within the first 2-3 days and over very quickly, almost more like a bowel movement than a delivery. Kind of why it is called an abortion storm on farms because the mares will just all quickly dump out foals quickly and sometimes all at the same time.


Very interesting. thanks for sharing.

Wishing your girl all the best!


----------



## Quester (Mar 15, 2012)

Back from the barn. I was finally able to get some "milk" out tonight. It was completely clear, NO color, about 20 drops worth but it was VERY sticky. I put a drop on the test strips, waited the 15 seconds and this is what it showed...might mean nothing since the milk was...sticky water basically lol. What you all think? Her belly looks lower, she is doing better as far as the illness and FINALLY got a hold of the vet, he said as long as she is on her way UP from the illness that she will have very potent antibodies for it for jr. when they come along. She is still pigging out and happy to eat. The photo of her belly is in my empty goat pen, I threw her in there to snap some pics and she ROLLED on the concrete...lol...and rubbed her butt until the moon didn't shine on the chain link.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 15, 2012)

Goodness, she looks more like she's carrying a thoroughbred than a mini! Keeping her and the little one in my prayers.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 15, 2012)

If I am seeing this correcty she is below a 6.8 and above a 400 so we are ready? Sending out prayers for text book and healthy!


----------



## Quester (Mar 15, 2012)

Vickie, that is what I thought too...and it changed FAST...but will just the beginnings, clear fluid test out like that before it is even yellow or white? It was stick but completely clear... And I didn't mix it with distilled water etc like I have read some do, I put it directly on the strip...is this still accurate??


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 15, 2012)

Quester said:


> Vickie, that is what I thought too...and it changed FAST...but will just the beginnings, clear fluid test out like that before it is even yellow or white? It was stick but completely clear... And I didn't mix it with distilled water etc like I have read some do, I put it directly on the strip...is this still accurate??


What brand strips are you using? I only have experience with the swimming pool test strips. Last year I diluted with distilled water and this year I did it straight...no difference. Likely the strips designed for foaling are much more accurate.


----------



## Quester (Mar 15, 2012)

They are also the swimming pool strips, I read that the foaling are the exact same, only marked "for horses" will the clear fluid test accurately?


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 15, 2012)

Quester said:


> They are also the swimming pool strips, I read that the foaling are the exact same, only marked "for horses" will the clear fluid test accurately?


With my limited experience I do think the answer is yes. Simply because when mine was clear it was nowhere in the range. Sticky does mean she is close; again, at least in my limited experience. Sending positive thoughts your way. Tomorrow being Friday, will you be around on weekend to keep close watch on her?


----------



## Quester (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't work AND my little guy has no school tomorrow so I am FREE and through the weekend too. My only limitation is my hubby is out of town so I can't just leave the kids here and go camp out. I am going to just probably stay up tonight and at the slightest hint, pack them up and head over.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

Quester said:


> I don't work AND my little guy has no school tomorrow so I am FREE and through the weekend too. My only limitation is my hubby is out of town so I can't just leave the kids here and go camp out. I am going to just probably stay up tonight and at the slightest hint, pack them up and head over.


Ok, I have been skimming through your thread. She is how far away from you and are you able to watch her on cam but the public cannot? How many kiddos are with you and how old are they? When is husband due home? Sorry, I am not on the forum as much as I would like to be.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

morning all I am awake. Sorry I am a bit late Liz we had a goldfish moment


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

Lol, it is okay. Goldfish moments can be tough. What did you think about her milk test...?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

wow It looks like she is ready





Are you staying up tonight?


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

I think I am. Do you have the cam up? It is having issues on this end so I don't know if that is why. My husband told me it might really bog it down. Does such clear fluid test well or does it matter?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

she is down sternal and the cam is fine here. I haven't used pool strips before but I doubt it could wrong. I have the cam up but I will close it if you are watching, I would hate to make it slow for you.


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

No it pulled up, slow loading though if it has more issues I will just holler, let's see how it does streaming both.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

ok, Just shout. does she have water in the top right?


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

She has a water bucket hanging on the gate, you can sort of see the chain. There is a shallow dish up towards the wall that has her loose mineral salts in it.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

o.k Thanks I thought she was drinking but wanted to check.


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

Her hay is in that corner by the gate she frequently visits, the water is on the opposite side of the gate.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

1.50 am I am off to take Alby to school. be back soon

2.40am and she is stood in her spot

3.00am and she is down sternal

3.07am and she is up

4.05am and she is down again resting

4.25am and still down

nearly 5.00am and she is down again

5.25am and she is fast asleep

6.00am and she is up and went straight to her hay.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

Liz let me know when you are up so I can go and to some chores


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

I am up. Thanks so much. Please don't feel like you have to stayed glued. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

no worries, we don't want any incidents at this stage.




She slept for 2 hours early this morning but I didn't bother you again cos she was sleeping. The first time she went down she had me worried cos she was really restless and looking at her tummy. Sorry if I woke you for nothing


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, you DID wake me up and you scared the crap out of me, or I should say my phone gave me a heart attack going off next to my ear from a deep sleep lol but I am GLAD you called.



She was acting VERY off for her, she NEVER goes on her side like that etc, I think maybe foal was moving, we will see how much more dropped she is when I get out there in the next little bit.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

sorry I scared you



you said ring if she is down for long so I obeyed boss


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

LOL I have not woken up to any sort of an alarm for SO long. My body was in shock hahahaha, I am glad you called, I got up and peed, came back to look again and she was standing up and doing nothing...watched her for a bit. But after you called and my eyes focused, she was on her side, rolling her neck and head around and looking all out of sorts, she NEVER does that, so that WAS new behaviour and something to note! Hopefully it means this kid will be here SOON!



Also she was laying and sleeping like that ALL the time before she got sick, then she didn't lay down at all for days, so now she is again I hope it is because she is feeling better.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

I only saw her cough a few times so lets hope she is getting better. I doubt she will foal unless she is well. Nature seems to take care of these things.


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

I could hardly stand watching her on the cam a few days back she coughed SO much and it was too sad.



Her cough was less yesterday and she was seeming her perky self again...I have only known her prego and uncomfy but she has always been sassy, can't wait to see her true colors when jr. is out.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

she sure is pretty



I have a blue roan and I am hoping to get a red roan foal out of one of my mares this year.


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

I am not a huge roan fan, but somehow both my minis are roans lol. My two year old stud colt is a grulla roan with blue eyes and is stunning. I just would have preferred he didn't carry roan because it washes out his dun factor in the summer, if this girl gives me my wanted dun/grulla filly, I am guessing it will also have roan too just because I preferred it didn't lol.


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah my grulla has the dark face, and with the blue eyes it is pretty cool.


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

Blue eyes sure are cool and depending on what is causing them, they sure can do their own thing. Diane, your Pecan Sandi mare on your sold page is my Quest's granddam on his dam's side. The Lucky Star colt on your sold page is also his relation.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

Eagle said:


> she sure is pretty
> 
> 
> 
> I have a blue roan and I am hoping to get a red roan foal out of one of my mares this year.


Uh-uhmm. I can always put Lil Newt on that airplane. He has to be red roan. His face and legs are brown compared to Memphis and the older colt J R. I mean geldging J R. Had to geld him before I got hurt. Lil Newt is my sweetie!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

Now I need pics of Little Newt


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Now I need pics of Little Newt


I will put some on Breezy/Choctaw (No Chance to marestare) later since he is Breezy's full brother. Gotta go try new halters that arrived in the mail on my fur-kids. I got newborn for Elvis. Bet it swallows him!


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

Sides very flat today, flanks very hollow. Milk is amber color and VERY thick and sticky today even though still only can express a few drops. Tested as high as it can on calcium and between 7.2 and 6.8 marks on the pH.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, day 344. Time to pop out that little one! What is it with these mares having milk that either tests or looks/feels ready but no babies???


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 16, 2012)

Surely it cant be long now


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

She has only had any "liquid" I could express and test for the past two days, but it sure jumped up in texure within a day, yesterday clear and light and sticky, today a darker color VERY thick feeling and VERY sticky, today is day 343 so I hope it is SOON!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

Quester said:


> She has only had any "liquid" I could express and test for the past two days, but it sure jumped up in texure within a day, yesterday clear and light and sticky, today a darker color VERY thick feeling and VERY sticky, today is day 343 so I hope it is SOON!


Sounds like a baby this weekend to me! Wishing all goes well for you and your mare and new little one.


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

Yesterday the pH was lower...Diane did you see my note about my stud colt?


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

He is stunning, so gorgeous. He is very HOT though so undergoing some intense training. MOST gorgeous babydoll head I have seen on a mini in a long time, it is so gorgeous. Then I just have my little BB mare and then a MFT filly. I will have to post some pics sometimes. He also has some awesome genetics. He is DNA tested to be homo black and a frame overo and one dun gene...plus I quickly realized his first shed he had roan too, I can not find another grull roan mini stud in all my searchings.


----------



## Quester (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay so here is my grulla roan, he is turning 2 this April. He is homozygous black, heterozygous roan, heterozygous dun and LWO +. He has the most gorgeous blue eyes. These were his yearling shed pics and they don't do him justice, after he shed we realized he was a little thin and then he started getting off and we realized he had an ulcer. These photos also do not do his head justice, it is SO petite even still, it is just stunning. Then of course BB. And then my 2 yr old MFT filly, these photos don't do her justice at all. She is heterozygous black, and has one cream and one dun gene. Dun is super rare in the MFT breed. But her dun factor is SO light from her cream gene but she is still stunning and has an AWESOME mane with 5 inch length frosting. Anyhow, Quest is HOT, BB is awesome, so good with my kids and my MFT, her name is Winter, wow, she is SO sweet and SO smart. Hoping for a dun filly from BB, grulla or bay dun but would take any shade, duns are my favorite.


----------



## Quester (Mar 17, 2012)

And oh yeah, NO coughing today! YIPEE!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful horses you have! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

You have some gorgeous horses and love your boys blue eyes.

I must say I do like the Duns too and Slaney my pally has a dorsal plus I think she has sooty (her mother was a red dun) but slaney never seemed to produce an obvious dun will Buck who even though a double dilute had a very distinct face mask and dorsal. That is not obvious now but he is been tested and I should have the results in a couple of wks. But I believe it will be positive.

Very exciting that she is creeping closer and hooray she is cough free


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2012)

Liz your horses are all gorgeous and I love their colours



How is BB today?


----------



## Quester (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Eagle, she is making me NUTS! I am so tired lol, her milk is still very sticky and tests as HIGH as it can on calcium but her pH keeps going UP not down bah!


----------



## Quester (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey, I have a question about discharge...it always seems to be something that everyone freaks out about...my mare has had some for the past few days and even some when I first bought her a month or so ago. It is usually a little bloody and dry at the bottom of her vulva. Now, my goats have discharge during their pregnancy, a slight bloody show, especially towards the end of their term, and I had it through both of my pregnancies and my doctors were never concerned. Being so far at the end of her pregnancy, should I be worried, she JUST did a round of antibiotics...so I can't imagine it is infection...it could be her mucous plug though I haven't seen any "large" chunk or anything... Doesn't smell...


----------



## Quester (Mar 17, 2012)

How long can it go on? I have seen it off and on for about a week...


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 17, 2012)

Quester said:


> Hey, I have a question about discharge...it always seems to be something that everyone freaks out about...my mare has had some for the past few days and even some when I first bought her a month or so ago. It is usually a little bloody and dry at the bottom of her vulva. Now, my goats have discharge during their pregnancy, a slight bloody show, especially towards the end of their term, and I had it through both of my pregnancies and my doctors were never concerned. Being so far at the end of her pregnancy, should I be worried, she JUST did a round of antibiotics...so I can't imagine it is infection...it could be her mucous plug though I haven't seen any "large" chunk or anything... Doesn't smell...


One year one of my maiden mares went *ten days *after losing her mucous plug.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry Liz, I can't help you. As Diane says perhaps you could call your vet on Monday and ask what he thinks. A week does seem a long time and also if she had it when you bought her too it would concern me. The good thing is if she does have an infection the meds she took should have helped.

It is Sunday morning here so I am busy with the kids but I can probably help you out tomorrow night so you can get some sleep.


----------



## Quester (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay so here are pics of what I am talking about, any of you other ladies see this sometimes when taking a peek under the tail? The photo where her bum still has lots of red hair was from a month ago, and you can see some discharge. The pic with the whiter hair is from today, the white looking stuff is new, only have seen that yesterday and today. It isn't every day but I have noticed it more the past week. Anyone know what discharge from infection looks like? We are at supposed day 345 with this girl. She was hyper today, trotting all over throwing her head, still eating like a pig, hard apple poohs. Her bag has been the same for a few days, hard and full looking, only could get liquid about the last four days and it is still a light amber color and fairly sticky, still tests HIGHEST it can go on calcium within seconds and still in the mid 7 range on pH...I wish she would just go so I could quit worrying.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

I hope someone here can help you, perhaps you could ask Liz of Lady K or Jenny of Lucky Lodge cos they had problems with placentitis and discharge.


----------



## Quester (Mar 18, 2012)

Might be tonight! Went to check on her this eve and her pH was FINALLY down and calcium is all the way up, she was also VERY cranky to me and yawning, pawing, rolling and swishing. It was a brief episode but very dramatic and out of ordinary for her so on EXTRA alert. And of course it has to be COLD and trying to snow bah!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 18, 2012)

Good luck! Praying for a safe and healthy foaling!


----------



## cassie (Mar 18, 2012)

good luck with foaling!! how low was her PH? I'm always interested to see how low the mare goes before foaling. with my mini Suzie she was off the scale!! and foaled 3 hours later! such a good girl LOL

I am happy to watch for you if you like Liz, this is my email [email protected]

if you wanted to take a rest I will be around, will be heading to the bank shortly but otherwise will be here for the afternoon


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds like it won't be long now



The kids are back to school this morning Liz so if you need a rest for a few hours just let me know.


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2012)

oh i wonder how she is going.... hope your getting some rest Liz!!


----------



## Quester (Mar 19, 2012)

WOW! _*SHE*_ is here. And what a ride...? Not a fun one. IT WAS A RED BAG! I was alone, I could NOT get her out...luckily I board where the barn owner just happens to be an old dairy hand and has had to pull calves MANY times, I called him he was there in seconds flat and we got her out enough to get the sack off of her face. I could get her legs down but I could not get more, I am literally SO sore in my shoulders and arms from trying. I feel kind of like I failed...gah! IT WAS SCARY! I litterally got to the barn with SECONDS to spare, she started pushing only a few minutes after I pulled in. I only knew she would be close as her pH finally dropped and she was rubbing her BUTT for 15 minutes STRAIGHT no joke so I rushed out and yes, she was on her way. Okay, I wish I could say I was the hero...but I have to tip my hat to Mike Larsen for his help. Right place, right time, right people or this girl would not be here. She is GORGEOUS, long legs, dished head and no, I didn't get my grulla but you can't have everything. She is still perfect and is a RED DUN TOBIANO YAY!!! Thanks to God, friends and a little intuition on this one. Will post pics tomorrow...I am wiped, too many stressors tonight...oh yeah did I mention she chose to do this during a big SNOW STORM! Gah... Thanks for all of the help and prayers everyone, it meant so much. So xoxoxoxox to all of you. Vet will be out tomorrow to make sure all is well. I will keep you posted.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 19, 2012)

Any news/updates?? Keeping my fingers crossed that all is well!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh posting at the same time as you!!

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! Well done you!! And a filly as well - brilliant!

Hope all is well when the vet comes. Cant wait for the pictures - once you have had some sleep!!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 19, 2012)

*WAY TO GO!!!!** So happy all ended well. Looking fwd to pix. *

*Get you some much needed rest and hope the vet check goes very very well. You have to be running on pure adrenalin. *


----------



## Eagle (Mar 19, 2012)

Yahooooooooooooooo 



I am so happy that all went well and you deserve a pat on the back for being there so fast and calling for help. It doesn't matter who pulled her out as long as she is out and healthy.

I can't wait for pics


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh congrats on your little filly. That all sounded so scary but you both pulled it off and will have a gorgeous new girl to drool over.

Cant wait to see pics


----------



## MeganH (Mar 19, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!! SO glad she is safe!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulations! Pictures please, thanks.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulations Quester!


----------



## Quester (Mar 19, 2012)

Okay, here she is, Dazzling Stars Peaches 'n' Cream aka Peaches. These pics are not good, I will try to get better later but everything right now is muddy, wet and covered in snow. Vet was out, confirmed red bag but not due to infection...so either stress from rhino or other... Will watch her close next pregnancy. NO tears out or in. NO infection, needed slight pelvic adjustment. I haven't measured her yet but she has LONG LEGS! I do believe she also has roan on top of the dun and tobiano. VERY sweet filly, very personable and has a lot of GO! BB is a EXCELLENT mom and very good about us being with her and the foal, vet fell in love with her and couldn't believe what an awesome mare she was.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautiful little filly. So glad she is here safe. Great job BB!


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh!!!!!! What an absoloutly sweet faced gorgeous filly!!!!!!! I just want to snuggle her!! I love her name! Beautiful baby well done to you n to bb!! Wow you must be exhausted!!!! Hope you have had a very good rest! Congratulations to all of you! She is darling!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh thank you for the pictures and the update! What a gorgeous little girl!! So glad BB is ok after what must have been as much of an ordeal to her as it was for you.

Again many congratulations to everyone, this little filly is a very lucky little girl. Cant wait for some pics when your weather changes and you can get BB and Peaches out for a short while.


----------



## Wings (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats!!! What a lucky little girl


----------



## Connie P (Mar 19, 2012)

Awww she is absolutely precious! Congratulations!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 19, 2012)

How cute, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 19, 2012)

She is beautiful! Such a sweet little face! Congrats again! Thank you for the photos!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 19, 2012)

she is a doll. i glad all went well.


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2012)

can we see some more pics of Peaches please? she is just so adorable!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, HUGE congratulations!!! And a job well done all around too. So glad you had help when you needed it. And such a lovely little bit with such a pretty head. You must be thrilled!!!!! I would be too.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh Liz she is just adorable and I love her colour. Thanks for posting pics, I can't wait for more.


----------



## Quester (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments everyone, she is a NICE filly with LEG to spare and a gorgeous little head and superb attitude. She has some lax tendons in her front legs but they are already improving. I will post some better pictures in a week or two as she unfolds more.



Also, now this foal is on the ground, I need to worm Mom, she is constantly itching her butt. The vet didn't want me to worm her before foaling because she was already under stress...I am certain he told me what to worm her with but I don't remember, was firing on too few brain cells at the time. What kind do I need to do that is safe for a nursing mare? I think I will get answers faster here than waiting to hear from my vet.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2012)

A week or two??







That just isn't acceptable



we demand pics sooner





I use ivermectin on my mares about 12 hours after foaling and I think that is what most or the others use too. now go get your camera.


----------



## Quester (Mar 21, 2012)

LOL okay I will try, sorry been SO busy. She is SO cute and has the best markings, only pinto on one side, so you see one side think dun with socks then she turns and nope, dun pinto hahaha.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2012)

Regarding worming, sorry we should probably have told you before. Usually a mare gets wormed a month before her due date (approx 30 days) then most of us will worm with an ivermectin wormer within 12 hours of foaling. As you have missed this possibility I think you will have to wait a couple of weeks or so - I have just used Equimax on all my minis and their info leaflet states that it is safe for foals over two weeks of age, so I would think you could safely give this to BB without upseting baby - not suggesting you give it to the foal (foals need worming on a monthly basis from around 4 to 6 weeks of age until weaning or later depending upon circumstances.

You do know not to use Quest or Zimectin Gold on minis dont you? Keep it simple and safe (read the info in the worming packet).

And yes - get out there at once with your camera!!


----------



## Quester (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey everyone, I finally got some pictures today of our filly. She is three weeks old and her legs are doing great. SHE IS FULL OF FIRE my gosh she is a pistol. We went through a few names with her but none of them worked but I am proud to welcome, "Tequila with a Splash of Hot Chili" aka Chili. She is a gorgeous girl, can't wait to show her. She is for sure a red dun, minimum tobiano and may also carry roan, we will see as she sheds.


----------



## chandab (Apr 8, 2012)

What a little doll. Congrats!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 9, 2012)

She is precious!! She sure looks like a little sassy thing


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh My Lord, She is just so darn cute! She looks like a toy



Congratulations again and thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh what a perfect pocket poppet!! She's gorgeous - thanks for the update and the pics.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 9, 2012)

She is so pretty and love her colouring too.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 9, 2012)

What a beautiful face that baby has! We have a red dun filly that was the same color as your little one as a baby. Her mature pictures are on our 'Mares' page on our web site. Reflections Anticipation. (aka Annie) She has a strong dorsal stripe and webbing on the face when not clipped. Clipping makes some of the characteristics hard to see.

It will be fun to watch your little girl's color as she grows up.


----------



## little lady (Apr 9, 2012)

Love her coloring and her darling little head.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 9, 2012)

Cute little chilli!


----------



## Quester (Apr 9, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> What a beautiful face that baby has! We have a red dun filly that was the same color as your little one as a baby. Her mature pictures are on our 'Mares' page on our web site. Reflections Anticipation. (aka Annie) She has a strong dorsal stripe and webbing on the face when not clipped. Clipping makes some of the characteristics hard to see.
> 
> It will be fun to watch your little girl's color as she grows up.


Thanks everyone. She really is a gorgeous girl, these photos do not do her justice. They make her look kind of squatty or something, she is actually really tall, leggy and refined with that cute head. She does have a gorgeous head, she gets that from her daddy, he is known for throwing that babydoll head on all of his foals. As far as her coloring, she was exactly what I was hoping for...well as far as the dun gene goes, I wanted dun on any base. Yes, clipping and roaning both will fade the dun factor. Charlotte, I have actually seen your filly on your site before, I have probably seen about every dun out there you can find lol, I am a dun freak! My stud colt is a grulla roan and though he is very rare and gorgeous, I am secretly hoping that Chili did NOT get her Mom's roan gene as I would prefer she didn't have it, I want her dun factor to be visible year round lol...selfish of me I know. Hehe.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh my! She's adorable! Just *love *her beautiful head!! And her color, too! Congratulations!


----------

